# Damn cat sleeps on my cutting board



## brianh (Feb 9, 2014)

10,000 more comfortable places in the house to sleep and the friggin cat likes to sleep on my black walnut Boardsmith. Any tips on how to send a brief, yet noticeable, electric shock to his testicles upon contact would be appreciated.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 9, 2014)

ScatMat. Never used one, but might be worth a try.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 9, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> ScatMat. Never used one, but might be worth a try.



They work


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like you need to call David Smith and have him make you another board


----------



## brianh (Feb 9, 2014)

I like both of these suggestions.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just put a piece of tin foil on it. That works like a charm and it wont take but a day.

Tear a piece the same size as the board place on top and you are done. Works Great.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2014)

Send me the cat and the board to me. I'll take care of them for you. No problem at all.


----------



## brianh (Feb 9, 2014)

I did put a dish towel on the board a couple times, but I tend to forget covering it.

Son, you can have the cat and I'll throw in a 2x4!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 9, 2014)

oh, I actually don't want the cat . I'll just put it in the hole next to the other two.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 10, 2014)

We need to find a link to Son's cat story thread......................


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Why do you let your cat on your counters? Something tells me past tolerance has led you into your current situation. Actions have consequences.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 10, 2014)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Why do you let your cat on your counters? Something tells me past tolerance has led you into your current situation. Actions have consequences.



I have to agree. But I'd rather the last few posts worth of hilarity continue before this thread gets too rational.


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 10, 2014)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Why do you let your cat on your counters? Something tells me past tolerance has led you into your current situation. Actions have consequences.


I hope this isn't where the lecturing starts. 
Put mouse traps on the cutting board. There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 10, 2014)

Aww yeah #catproblems http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8852-My-weird-week-Not-as-bad-as-Colin-s


----------



## ecchef (Feb 10, 2014)

When life hands you a lemon, make lemonade.
When life hands you a cat, make sausage.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 10, 2014)

ecchef said:


> When life hands you a lemon, make lemonade.
> When life hands you a cat, make sausage.



HAHAHA. So true. 100% a dog person here.


----------



## brianh (Feb 10, 2014)

ecchef said:


> When life hands you a lemon, make lemonade.
> When life hands you a cat, make sausage.



He's getting old. Cat au vin?


----------



## daveb (Feb 10, 2014)

3 S's.

Put up flyers.

When did the cat change its first name to Damn?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 10, 2014)

my cats are untrainable. one stays on the ground..the other. she likes to climb things..including the kitchen counters. 

having said that..i keep the kitchen really uncomfy..and make somewhere else much more comfy. so far so good.

my cat's names are "last cat" and "second to last cat" never again.


----------



## brianh (Feb 10, 2014)

daveb said:


> 3 S's.
> 
> Put up flyers.
> 
> When did the cat change its first name to Damn?



Mods must have thought the other was too harsh. In reality, cats name is Mr. Handsome or Jerk Cat, whichever applies at the moment.


----------



## brianh (Feb 10, 2014)

bahamaroot said:


> I hope this isn't where the lecturing starts.
> Put mouse traps on the cutting board. There's more than one way to skin a cat.



+1. My post was meant to be humorous. My wife has told me never post about kids or pets cuz the kid/pet police inevitably throw in their 2 cent lecture. For the record, the cat sleeps on the floor and the occasional bed, no counters. I've probably already said too much and the ASPCA has been alerted for animal cruelty.


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 11, 2014)

brianh said:


> 10,000 more comfortable places in the house to sleep and the friggin cat likes to sleep on my black walnut Boardsmith. Any tips on how to send a brief, yet noticeable, electric shock to his testicles upon contact would be appreciated.



wish i could help...but my cat basically runs my house. im just happy she lefts me live there. lol


----------

